# An additional to the bench....



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Beaut! Love the engineered look of the K30


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Let see how long I can keep them..... Perhaps run two different coffee lol. Or keep them both for a month, move em on and buy the next wallet sapping mentally large thing ! It's good fun trying machinery out


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Very nice mate


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

the k30 looks great, congratulations!

be interesting to see how long you can hold on to both of those.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

reneb said:


> the k30 looks great, congratulations!
> 
> be interesting to see how long you can hold on to both of those.


Do you mean from a space versus Mrboots perspective or from an upgradeitis angle?


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

i was thinking space or possible other half antagonism

but why stop at 2 grinders?










shouldn't you have one for 'guest' bean of the week and one for decaf as well?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

reneb said:


> i was thinking space or possible other half antagonism
> 
> but why stop at 2 grinders?
> 
> ...


Well at the moment the other half hasn't said anything , I genuinely think I have run out of space though now, so ill stop at two .The idea of having a guest coffee would be fantastically over the top.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome to the K30 club!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MarkyP said:


> Welcome to the K30 club!


Thanks marky , have you ordered your new machine yet ? Is it the L1?


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Glad it got to you safe and sound!

Enjoy mate, looks excellent. They are good grinders, much better than a doser mech!

Oh, get rid of that hopper!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thanks marky , have you ordered your new machine yet ? Is it the L1?


I've got my heart set on an L1, I'm just waiting for the best time to breach the subject with Mrs P!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spukey said:


> Glad it got to you safe and sound!
> 
> Enjoy mate, looks excellent. They are good grinders, much better than a doser mech!
> 
> Oh, get rid of that hopper!


Yeah cheers mate, thanks for everything . Ill sort out a mini hopper at some point


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MarkyP said:


> I've got my heart set on an L1, I'm just waiting for the best time to breach the subject with Mrs P!


I ordered mine three weeks ago, getting twitchy now . Mrs B just said is that it now, to which I said errrr, don't you remember me ordering the massive shiny coffee machine .......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spukey said:


> Glad it got to you safe and sound!
> 
> Enjoy mate, looks excellent. They are good grinders, much better than a doser mech!
> 
> Oh, get rid of that hopper!


It will be hard to give upon the stepless monster with 75 mm titanium burrs though .......


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> It will be hard to give upon the stepless monster with 75 mm titanium burrs though .......


I agree i do like the magnums and i love titanium burrs but dosers just dont do it for me in a domestic environment.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

beautiful!

Can you single dose on that, or does it need beans in the hooper to add weight?


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

What's the grind retention like?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi in answer to both your questions , I don't know ! Been out this afternoon, so gonna have a little play tonight and then get stuck in tomorrow. My intention was to pop 100 g or so of beans in and then dose with the timer for shots after that .


----------

